# 7040564 Carburetor



## jhogan2424 (Mar 28, 2011)

With my recently purchased GTO I received several parts with the car. I am still going through the parts but there was one carb that really stuck out like it might be worth something. It was in a box marked "Original 70 Judge Carb." The part number on the side is 7040564. I don't know much about GTO's or Pontiacs in general because I am just getting into them. Does anyone know if the number actually matches up to what is written on the box? If so, is it worth anything? Thanks for any help.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I can't verify the Judge part. However, it's a '70 Q-jet from a Pontiac 400 with an auto trans and it's a California carb. It appears to be a standard carb for that year. Not sure Judges had special carbs. Somebody will be able to answer that question........


----------



## jhogan2424 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks GreenGota, I'm going to try and get in touch with the fella I purchased from and see if he can shed any more light on some of these parts. Thanks again.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Not a problem....:cheers

Actually, the ram air carbs for '70 would have been 7040270/7040273. Calif - 7040570/7040573


----------

